# Stuhl zum Stundenlangem sitzen (Arbeit & Gaming)



## memisis (4. Januar 2016)

Guten Abend
ich bin auf der suche nach einem Computer Stuhl in welchem ich ~10 Stunden am Tag sitzen kann ohne das mein Hintern mir am Abend abfällt wenn ich aufstehe. Es ist mir wichtig das er gut für meinen Rücken ist.

Ich selber liebäugle seit einigen Wochen den MAXNOMIC® PRO-CHIEF TBE, welcher eine ordentliche Stange Geld kostet. 
Mir ist es nicht wichtig ob es Leder/Kunstleder ist, ich würde mich über Stoff sogar freuen da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir ein paar Katzen zuzulegen.
Ich habe kein Interesse daran soviel Geld für das Wort "Gaming" zu investieren.  Leider kenne ich mich mit Stühlen nicht so gut aus, weshalb ich euch um Hilfe bitte.
Ich wohne in einem kleinem Dörflein, in der nähe gibt es leider keine Läden wo ich mal Probe sitzen könnte.

Ich nehme an das ich es weich mag, ich bin mir nicht so ganz sicher da ich nie wirklich in ordentlichen Bürostühlen sass. Es waren bis jetzt immer diese billigen und harten Stühle (ich war nie ein Fan von denen).

Der Stuhl würde beim Tippen /Arbeiten und Spielen verwendet werden.
Ich bin 1,85 m
wiege ~90 Kilo
leider ist das Gewicht in den falschen Regionen angesiedelt (Bauch & Hintern)


Wenn sich nichts anderes finden lässt bleibe ich einfach beim Maxnomic.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Hänschen (4. Januar 2016)

Es gibt mehrerer Faktoren die beim langen Sitzen auf PC-Stühlen etc. eine Rolle spielen.

Der Hintern zB. hat das Problem dass die Stuhlhersteller nicht auf die Druckverteilung der Sitzfläche achten.
Ich habe auf YouTube ein realistisches Review zu so einem Gamerstuhl gesehen und der schrieb da deutlich dass die Sitzflächenpolsterung
zu hart ist. Ich hatte auch Probleme mit schmerzendem Hintern und habe mich damals informiert und mir so ein Dekubitus-Sitzkissen aus 
dem Pflegebereich geholt. Das ist zwar perfekt für den Hintern aber es drückt mir etwas die Oberschenkel ab am seiner
vorderen Kante da der Hintern etwas einsinkt.

Ein anderes Problem ist die Sache mit dem Rücken, da gibt es Stützen im Lendenbereich oder auch 4D-Stühle die wippen ein wenig.

Schlechte Durchblutung der Beine (vor allem Unterschenkel) kann auch noch auftreten und Folgeschäden verursachen.
Es ist ratsam viele Pausen einzulegen und dann herumzugehen oder Übungen zu machen.

Und die Armlehne spielt auch noch eine Rolle zur Entlastung der Schultern etc.


----------



## yingtao (4. Januar 2016)

Erstmal würde ich sagen dass das mit dem Kunstleder nicht gut ist da durch Schweiß die Weichmacher aus dem Kunstleder gelöst werden und man bei intensiver Nutzung nach einem Jahr Risse im Kunstleder bekommt. Das nächste bei den Maxnomic Stühlen ist das verwendete Polstermaterial. Die sind zwar gut gepolstert, das verwendete Material ist aber sehr grobporig wodurch man das dann auch innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren durchgesessen hat und die Sitzschalte hat keine Rückenunterstützung . Wegen der Rückenproblematik liegt zwar ein Lordosenkissen bei aber man kann es bei dem Modell nicht an der Rückenlehne befestigen und wenn das nicht in der richtigen Höhe liegt bringt es nichts und wenn man sich bewegt wird es verrutschen. Wenn man lange in einem Stuhl sitzen möchte ist es wichtig das man sich trotzdem bewegen kann um eine ordentliche Durchblutung der Beine zu gewährleisten. Entweder sind Sitzfläche und Rückelehne fest miteinander verbunden und man hat dann eine Kippfunktion (wie bei dem Maxnomic) oder beides ist nicht miteinander verbunden und wenn man mit der Lehne nach hinten geht, verschiebt sich die Sitzfläche nach vorne.

Der Maxnomic ist nicht unbedingt schlecht aber für die Hälfte (so 150-180€) bekommst du gleichwertige Modelle im normalen Möbelhaus. Bei den verwendeten Materialien hast du vielleicht 2 Jahre was vom Stuhl bis der durchgesessen ist mit Rissen im Obermaterial. Wenn es ein günstiger Bürostuhl sein soll dann nehm z.B. den Bürostuhl MARKUS aus IKEA für 160€. Der hat eine Rückenlehne die den Rücken stützt, echtes Leder als Sitzfläche, als Polsterung wird PE Schaum mit 35 kg/m³ verwendet was auch in Kaltschaummatrazen verwendet wird und der Stuhl ist für den Bürogebrauch (also mehr Gebrauchsstunden) zertifiziert und besitzt 10 Jahre Garantie.  Die normalen Büromarken wie Wagner, HAIDER, RH, RBM oder HAG sind gut aber spielen in einer komplett anderen Preisklasse (so 1000€ aufwärts). Man müsste ansonsten mal in ein Möbelhaus oder Büromarkt fahren und sich die Stühle da angucken. Ein Büro mit dem wir zusammenarbeiten hat sich den aus dem IKEA geholt und sind mit dem seit gut 3 Jahren sehr zufrieden und die Mitarbeiter die vorher Rückenprobleme hatten und deshalb zwischendurch Pause machen mussten und zeitweise auf einem Sitzball gesessen haben, haben diese Probleme jetzt nicht mehr.

Wenn ich blind (also ohne vorher Probesitzen) kaufen müsste würde ich eher zu dem IKEA Modell greifen. Ansonsten was Katzen und Leder bzw. Stoff angeht. Aktuell habe ich privat Stühle mit Stoffbezug und die Katzen lieben es den Stoff zu zerkratzen da der eine eher grobe, rauhe Oberfläche hat, ähnlich wie ein Kratzbaum. Bei meinem alten Stuhl mit Kunstleder haben die Katzen die Risse aufgekratzt und Leder ist komplett unproblematisch. Wildleder gehen die Katzen dran, aber bei Glattleder (habe eine Ledercouch) machen die garnichts. Katzen zerkratzen nur rauhe Oberflächen um alte, lose Nagelschichten von den Krallen zu entfernen.


----------



## cerbero (4. Januar 2016)

Da ich ähnlichen Ärger hat und auch ein paar Stühle durchgetestet hatte, glaub mir bei 300 € ist das noch ganz günstig.
Schau mal noch ob du in der Nähe einen Spezialisten für Büromöbel hast und geh testen. Da  wirst du aber dann auch mal schnell das Doppelte los. 
[Ich sitz seit 3 Jahren auf sowas hier und bereue es nicht. genug Einstellmöglichkeiten für alles dran: Please Arbeitsstuhl | BÃ¼rostuhl | Computer-Stuhl ]

Es hilft ungemein wenn man sowas über die Firma machen kann und die Nachlässe mitbekommt... und die beiden Händler zu denen ich bin sitzen in kleinen Dörflein/Städten.


----------



## Körschgen (4. Januar 2016)

cerbero schrieb:
			
		

> .
> [Ich sitz seit 3 Jahren auf sowas hier und bereue es nicht. genug Einstellmöglichkeiten für alles dran: Please Arbeitsstuhl | BÃ¼rostuhl | Computer-Stuhl ].



Hab den selben, lohnt sich...


----------



## DOcean (4. Januar 2016)

ich würde von den ganzen "Gamer" Stühlen Abstand nehmen, viel Bling Bling und nix dahinter...

Auf Arbeit sitze ich auf einem von Produkte | Sedus


----------



## memisis (4. Januar 2016)

@Hänschen
Damit wäre das Problem mit dem Hintern gelöst jedoch bräuchte ich noch immer was für meinen Rücken und ich stelle es mir recht nervig vor wenn ständig meine Oberschenkel abgedrückt werden.

@yingtao 
Wie ist denn deine Erfahrung mit dem Stuhl, sprich, wie viele Stunden kannst du am Stück drin Sitzen ohne es am ende des Tages zu bereuen ? Wenn ich in nächster zeit in ein Ikea komme werde ich mich in das ding mal rein setzen. 


@cerbero
600 Euro werde ich für den Stuhl nicht ausgeben können, jedenfalls nicht jetzt.


@DOcean
Bieten die Sedus Stühle mehr als der Maxnomic ? Da sie im selben Preisbereich sind wäre es eine Überlegung wert. 



Ich werde mal schauen ob ich so einen Laden hier irgendwo finde und mal dahin Fahren, vielen Dank für die Hilfe bis jetzt.


----------



## Hänschen (4. Januar 2016)

Ich persönslich werde es demnächst mit einem Relaxsessel (wie zB. Stressless) probieren ... da liegt man halb drin.

Bleibt nur noch das Problem mit Monitor, Lautsprecher, Tastatur, Maus und dem Ein- und Aussteigen.


----------



## Butterwichtel (4. Januar 2016)

DOcean schrieb:


> ich würde von den ganzen "Gamer" Stühlen Abstand nehmen, viel Bling Bling und nix dahinter...
> 
> Auf Arbeit sitze ich auf einem von Produkte | Sedus



Naja, PCGH hat Gamingstühle in der 11/2014 getestet und war recht angetan.
Man könnte bei anderen teuren Premiumstühlen auch argumentieren, dass man hauptsächlich für die Optik und das "Luxusflair" zahlt.

Ich bin aber in der selben Situation wie OP, bin aber kleiner und leichter. Wollte eigentlich den Maxnomic Classic Casual bestellen. Was aber yingtao  geschrieben hat, hat mich jetzt verunsichert


----------



## memisis (5. Januar 2016)

da bis jetzt nur negatives über die maxnomic gesagt wurde
was haltet ihr  von der dxracer reihe ? oder ist es das selbe wie mit der maxnomic ?


----------



## memisis (9. Januar 2016)

ich habe mir mal die markus von ikea geholt
mal sehen wie sie ist

wenn ich es nicht vergesse werde ich mich hier nochmal melden und euch berichten wie sie mir gefällt !


Mfg


----------



## memisis (13. März 2016)

ich kann diesen Stuhl nur weiterempfehlen
ich nehme an das er super für diese preisklasse ist, leider kann ich es mit nichts anderem wirklich vergleichen
aber ich kann euch sagen das ich recht zufrieden damit bin

außer das im sommer der sitz sicher schwitzig wird, aber das ist denke mal normal (ich habe es mit dieser eh.. leder nachahmung gekauft)

vielen dank für eure hilfe


Mfg


----------



## lenne0815 (8. April 2016)

Ikea Markus !

Hab mir grad den 2ten geholt ( Der erste war nach 6 Jahren Dauernutzung komplett durch ) und bin wieder begeistert wie am ersten Tag, Ikea hat noch viele kleine Updates an dem Stuhl gemacht( Z.b. die Lendenwirbelstütze hat jetzt eine art Memory Foam ), einfach klasse.

Ich habe mich diesmal auch für den Stoffbezug entschieden da das Kunstleder mit der zeit immer weiter einreisst und nach den 6 Jahren zum grössten teil zerfetzt war.

Armstützen habe ich nicht mit montiert da diese bei mir an den Schreibtisch stossen.

Hatte mich im Vorfeld auch nochmal wie wild durch die diversen Angebote geklickt, die Gaming Stühle sind zum grossteil überteuerte, mässig verarbeitete Plastikbomber, im Bereich von 300 - 800 habe ich garnichts gefunden was mich angesprochen hat und dadrüber gibt es wirklich tolle Stühle, liegt aber dann auch völlig ausserhalb meines Budgets.


----------

